# supermarket style car wash



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi everyone
I had an enquire today about cleaning 100 cars on weekly basis. Locally based IT company wants us to clean about 100 cars once a week. They want this done like supermarket style car wash, no moving of cars, just outside wash, buckets and sponge. Company wants to treat all they employees and they will be paying for this. 
How would you deal with this, best way of cleaning and what to charge them.

Cheers

If anyone interested in this ill pass you contact details. They want around 50 cars washed Every Friday just outside wash without moving cars, without contacting drivers. NO KEYS Like supermarket style wash.. I’m not really keen on cleaning all these cars by hand. Cars are in Newbury area


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Snow foam/pre wash and a quick wash. 20 cars per day is some going by hand.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd use ONR.

To do 100 cars would be a fair few man hours, are you doing it on your own or as part of a team effort?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: Snow foam and ONR on bulk, dirt cheap commercial valeting?! Come on...

Non caustic TFR pre rinse, rinse off, wheels (acid if needs be, albeit a safe one), rinse off, wash, dry, dress tyres. Job done.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> :lol: Snow foam and ONR on bulk, dirt cheap commercial valeting?! Come on...


That's why I said OR pre wash


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

They only want outside wash, without moving cars so no use of equipment. We are small team but could always find extra 2-3 people for this job


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

No use of equipment either?! Go and watch exactly how the supermarket guys do it and mimic that then tbh!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> :lol: Snow foam and ONR on bulk, dirt cheap commercial valeting?! Come on...


One US gallon of ONR will wash 133 cars, and cost £35. And all you'll need is a bucket each, a few grout sponges, a good few trying towels and a tap.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

It also won't wash real life dirty cars effectively though. I use ONR so know what it's like, but for dirt cheap commercial valeting you need to use cheap, slightly aggressive products with slightly less than the DW ethos techniques!


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i dont think ONR will help in these winter months, maybe summer time


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think you could use onr for 100 vehicles it would take far too long.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

To be honest, i'd be using non-caustic tfr through a foam lance, then before rinsing i'd be sponging them and applying an acid wheel cleaner then rinse. as was said above - don't use expensive stuff and don't go into detail with the cars. not even sure if i'd be drying the cars. dress the tyres to make it look good and jobs done. also if doing 100 cars on a weekly basis i'd be looking at charging the same as the local supermarket or a bit more?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no use of equipment? sod that

bucket and sponge then, blade them off, and a quick dry!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> no use of equipment? sod that
> 
> bucket and sponge then, blade them off, and a quick dry!!


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Here, just copy these guys.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats a superb video lol who woulda thought sergei would be running Total Valet! lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Just cos your doing a bulk job, dont mean you have to do a sh!t one, you can buy quality in bulk too you know 

We are quite knowen for our maintenance services, and the way to keep them cost effective is all in the set up, 100M pressure hose on a real, in line foam injector and a big tank, rock and roll.

Doing 100 cars will take some doing, and your not about to do them on your tod, me personally, id get a bulk wheel cleaner and TFR, those would be my products, give cheap acid wheel cleaners a swerve as they can cause more damage than good some times (staining of center caps, nut covers etc etc etc) Run a TFR in line, wheel cleaner in a big pump sprayer, and get the job done, you will have to dry the cars and buff the windows up with a MF cloth but more than that i doubt would be necessary in this case (maybe if needs be a water based tyre dressing you can spray on tyres and arches.

We do quite alot of bulk "cleaning" of cars for shows and events etc, just cos you have alot to do in a small space of time, dose not mean you have to do a rough job, your far better doing a good job of less stages.

You can still use a 2 bucket method, dry it properly (dont use a blade) and if done right at a fair price (for both parties) then you should be alright with a little number like that IMO.



Johnboy82 said:


> not even sure if i'd be drying the cars.


You have to dry cars down this way, our water is very very hard.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Get a snow foam gun, mount it on your van, and do it drive-by shooting style! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I still say ONR, three cars an hour, three of you working an 11 hour day, job done:thumb:

£5 a car = £500, £35 for a gallon of ONR, some tyre shine and you'll see £150 each.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I know you said no equipment, but I said this as a joke the other day but, Autobrite Magifoam :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> :lol: Snow foam and ONR on bulk, dirt cheap commercial valeting?! Come on...
> 
> Non caustic TFR pre rinse, rinse off, wheels (acid if needs be, albeit a safe one), rinse off, wash, dry, dress tyres. Job done.


What he said 

Just to add, I was parked next to Olaf the polish polisher :lol: at tesco's the other day and watched him do a car :doublesho WOW I wouldn't! but hey it works for most and it was definitly cleaner than before.

He had one bucket with suds and another bucket with just water... no initial rinse just straight at it with the suds and mitt (beauty)
After the shampoo he went over the whole car with a sponge and clean water. 
Seemed to work so maybe try that approach :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

We exchanged few emails this afternoon and their preferred method was supermarket style was just because they cant collect all keys form people. Last email this evening things are little different, apparently car park spaces are very tight so working between cars is now not great idea and corner of the car park might be best option and wash all cars properly with pressure washer. Move each car there and wash it.


Forgot to mention that i don’t want to do crap job, will do our best whichever way we do it. . Its big American IT company and people there earning very nice money and probably are very fussy even though they are not paying for this wash. company is paying


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

kordun said:


> corner of the car park might be best option and wash all cars properly with pressure washer. Move each car there and wash it.


Sorted then, Magifoam with a quick wipe over and blast off, job done in half a morning


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A few water blades will speed it up.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> A few water blades will speed it up.


Don't they scratch the paint??


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Don't they scratch the paint??


The blades themselves don't scratch the paint, but if there is dirt on the paint then there is a chance the blade will run it along and scratch.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just make sure you look for any DW "don't wash my car" posters before you start each car or there will soon be a new thread, "you'll never guess what happpened at work today! " :lol:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Geetarman said:


> Just make sure you look for any DW "don't wash my car" posters before you start each car or there will soon be a new thread, "you'll never guess what happpened at work today! " :lol:


Just thinking the same, I'm sure most people would be thrilled to get their cars cleaned for free at work, personally, I would go ape, and if I had just spent all weekend on mine, and came back after work to find it covered in water spots and splashes where the car next door had been washed I would not be happy.

I think you need to get disclaimers signed for all the cars you do, and ensure anyone opting out parks in certain areas or the cars are clearly marked.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

kordun said:


> We exchanged few emails this afternoon and their preferred method was supermarket style was just because they cant collect all keys form people. Last email this evening things are little different, apparently car park spaces are very tight so working between cars is now not great idea and corner of the car park might be best option and wash all cars properly with pressure washer. Move each car there and wash it.
> 
> Forgot to mention that i don't want to do crap job, will do our best whichever way we do it. . Its big American IT company and people there earning very nice money and probably are very fussy even though they are not paying for this wash. company is paying


If you cant get all the keys how do you know you arent going to set alarms off on some cars when washing them?
You are probably better off telling them about the damage that can be done if you dont rinse off the excess dirt and grit. Maybe even buy one of those portable pressure washers just to get you through the winter months. Waterless cleaning is ok but not at this time of year as it wont cut through the frost and the paintwork needs to be dry with most waterless cleaners.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If spaces are tight the best way to do it is get the keys and stagger the cars (one out one in) moving them all over to a corner of a car park takes too much time, with 500 cars to do even if it takes a minute a car its going to cost you 3 hours just shuffling, and to be fair with that amount of keys your looking at that long just to find the right key to each car.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not trying to sound cynical here, but I will be, and I think everyone else is really helpful and I wish you the best in this epic task, but ...

I think it's crazy hard work to get 100cars washed in a car park in a week, where you might not have proper access, proper access to tools etc.

Furthermore, with all the hassle of claims, insurance, you claim they pay schemes and people just trying to get a quick quid off you, I think its a field full of mines for this task.

I really do wish you the best, but I hope you get everything clear sorted with all those involved before etc. I personally would be very weary of taking on this.

I hope you


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A Fast Sloth said:


> I'm not trying to sound cynical here, but I will be, and I think everyone else is really helpful and I wish you the best in this epic task, but ...
> 
> I think it's crazy hard work to get 100cars washed in a car park in a week, where you might not have proper access, proper access to tools etc.
> 
> ...


To be given the chance of £500 a week (if its just £5 a car)without travelling time in between(especially at about £6.50 a gallon) is something you have to seriously consider taking on especially in these times. But as you say it should be approached with caution. 
Wouldnt it be better to have a row of car parking spaces saved for the cars to be washed each particular day? If that could be arranged then it would save a lot of time moving the cars about. Maybe the dedicated spaces should also be close to drainage so you dont have water spreading across the car park.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

james b said:


> If spaces are tight the best way to do it is get the keys and stagger the cars (one out one in) moving them all over to a corner of a car park takes too much time, with 500 cars to do even if it takes a minute a car its going to cost you 3 hours just shuffling, and to be fair with that amount of keys your looking at that long just to find the right key to each car.


I completely agree with james, one in & one out is the way forward. I had the same issue a few years ago when i was doing my own valeting however not on as big a scale as that. I only had about 35 - 40 cars to do & it was over 2 days. we had to wash the cars and get the inside hoovered etc. we staggered them and started at one end, foamed about 5 or 6 and had one of our guys go behind with a bucket and washmit then went back and rinsed then moved on to the next 5 or 6 and so on. we also took the generator out of the van and had one guy hoover the 1st lot of cars when we moved on and so on. started off slowly but once we got going it started to speed up. 4 of us working at it. We actually got most of them done on the 1st Day. if you are just washing them then one in & one out would be ideal. gives you space to go round each with the foam lance and the PW to rinse. you will need to dry them if the water is hard in your area. i think this is the only way you'll get through all 100 cars in the time given especially of your just washing them.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, different news from them. They just confirmed that supermarket style wash is only option, they don’t want us moving cars and its going to be 50 cars one week and other 50 next week. But the main reason why they want all these cars washed on weekly basis is: company is based in very old mansion house converted in to office and car park is surrounded with big trees which in spring/summer time are full of birds’ nests and as you can imagine birds poo and make a big mess. i think there is no way of removing baked on birds mess without pressure washer


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

hmmm, have you considered something like Valet Pro orange pre wash, or a decent TFR in a pressure sprayer to pre soak the cars. this may even work on the bird turd that you mentioned?

sorry if someone has already given this idea.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

you could tell him you want the cars parked is x locations, a propper water supply and leccy as well (and never ending supply of buscuits)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO every one is making to much of a mountain out of this, anyone with experience in professionally cleaning cars will beable to work out a way of meeting a clients requirements and budget, a job like this is well worth doing as long as it can be done in a good time frame and you get paid well for it (getting a fiver a car for 50 a week is not going to make much money for the time put in even at this scale) 

With 4 of us we used to be able to clean 50 trucks a day, one shuffling and two washing, one on the jet wash, the reason why was all down to a good set up, equipment and a structured plan.

The whole insurance claim thing is pathetic, iv been doing this over 10 years and never once had a claim made against us, chill out a little lads people dont go around fake rolling at the site of a hose 

You will want to use a PW, standard, as it has two advantages, 1 it removes dirt easy without scratching the paint, 2 they are very conservative on water (over a hose etc).

Moving the cars IMO would be a ball ache, just tell the bosses to tell the workers (maybe by email) to leave a decent gap between cars if you want your car cleaned, leave them where they are and do them in batches of 5-10 in a go. 

Im guessing these are company cars, maybe on lease and they are getting stung when returning them due to bird sh!t burning the paint. if you only do 50 a week at 500 cars thats only a wash every 10 weeks per car, well the bird [email protected] is still going to do plenty of damage, id be having them wash all cars weekly or at least every two weeks (if thats the reason for doing it)


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

They did say car park spaces are very narrow and always full of cars so not sure if i want to go between cars and accidently knocking off mirror 
will have to think about it and how many people will i need to clean 50 cars in 1 day


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

kordun said:


> They did say car park spaces are very narrow and always full of cars so not sure if i want to go between cars and accidently knocking off mirror
> will have to think about it and how many people will i need to clean 50 cars in 1 day


Hi, Id be looking at 3 to 4 people, Anymore and your profit is going to suffer. As James B has said you may want one person shuffling the cars as 2 or 3 of you valet 1 or 2 at a time.
This can be done if structered right and you can get the right price for the cars.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> no use of equipment? sod that
> 
> bucket and sponge then, blade them off, and a quick dry!!


Makes sense to me. Remember they are not your cars, and to 100 is gonna take some time. Time is money, and even by doing the above is going to better than the job those paying you could do........in all probablity....


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

A Fast Sloth said:


> I'm not trying to sound cynical here, but I will be, and I think everyone else is really helpful and I wish you the best in this epic task, but ...
> 
> I think it's crazy hard work to get 100cars washed in a car park in a week, where you might not have proper access, proper access to tools etc.
> 
> ...


Uhmmm this does seem quite wise, upon reflection especially when reading a little more about the location of th cars.....


----------



## AdrianW (Sep 17, 2010)

I had to do 38 cars in september last year in southhampton (I live in birmingham) .They were covered in fall out from a nearby factory ,If i were you i would wash all the cars in the same spot, it will save you alot of time & charge a day rate . I hand washed two bucket method & jetted off ,clayed and hand polished took me two weeks with only going home for the weekend.Also ended the two weeks with an RSI in my wrist ...great ...good luck


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i would use the strongest TFR you can get your hands on, then put that through a chemical injector then gun it off


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

You need to look at it from a logistic point of view.

Problem is that cleaning a car takes time. I have spent almost two years of my life single handedly running a "valeting hut" at a high end health centre and I can tell you, to do an OK job on the outside of the car WILL take you about 25mins per car. And that is a your average sized average amount dirty car. Add more for 4x4s and caked alloys. And let me tell you those 25mins you are rushing and sweating head to toe as well. Wouldn't facy trying to do 25min washes ALL DAY.

Now put that into an equation:

8 hour working day = 16 cars at 30mins per car (or you will be completely shattered at the end of your very first day).

16 x £5 = £80 (minus income tax, minus chemicals and other costs) puts you to just about £60 per day........not amazing.

Please note the 25mins per car timing also allowed for a pressure washer to be used.

- TFT wheels and lower half of car plus boot lid
- pressure wash car to remove TFR, bird poo, mud, ect
- clean wheels using sponge
- clean bodywork using wash mit
- rinse off using pressure washer
- dry using combination of water blade (therefore you need to do good job on washing part) and chamois
- apply tyre shine

Do any less and the car will not be clean,
Do any more and you will not even do two cars in an hour

Obviously increasing the workforce will decrease the time, but increase your costs

Mig


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ when it's put like that it doesn't look worth it, I won't bother working for less than £150 a day anymore.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Shudder, I hope my company doesn't "treat me".

Seriously though, good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

james b said:


> IMO every one is making to much of a mountain out of this, anyone with experience in professionally cleaning cars will beable to work out a way of meeting a clients requirements and budget, a job like this is well worth doing as long as it can be done in a good time frame and you get paid well for it (getting a fiver a car for 50 a week is not going to make much money for the time put in even at this scale)
> 
> With 4 of us we used to be able to clean 50 trucks a day, one shuffling and two washing, one on the jet wash, the reason why was all down to a good set up, equipment and a structured plan.
> 
> ...


50 TRUCKS PER DAY.. THATS SOME GOING MATE.. 5 per hour on a 10 hour working day.!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

A fiver per wash! You want more than that, you are going to them and they will/should be getting a better job done than they would at one of those cowboy outfits. I wouldn't even consider washing a car for 5 quid.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

If anyone interested in this ill pass you contact details. They want around 50 cars washed Every Friday just outside wash without moving cars, without contacting drivers. NO KEYS Like supermarket style wash.. I’m not really keen on cleaning all these cars by hand. Cars are in Newbury area


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I would not ask a fiver per car, far far too cheap. Also if you do not wah all the cars in one day the problem is on day two all the cars are in different spaces so it will take time remembering which ones you did, and then some you have done may want doing again !!!!
Go in with 4 people do it in a day, charge at least a tenner per car.. A grand for 100 cars all done is not bad, you will work like dogs but you should make it a one day goal, and you could do 3 an hour each...


----------

